# What's Your Favorite T?



## Stealth Taco (Jul 31, 2004)

*Favorite T?*

Ok so what is you fav. type or Tarantula that you own or want? Is there any particular reason WHY you want it?

I currently have a G. Rosea (3"), a G. Aureostriata (.75" sling), and an Avic. Avic. (3") I do want to get a new one but I can't decide what. Any suggestion for one such as me with a blossoming collection? The list of your favs would help a lot.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't have a specific T that is my favorite, but I really like old world Ts for their speed and aggression


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 31, 2004)

You all ready have my fav. T (G.aureostriata) but a B.smithi would be a great T to add in someone collection


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 31, 2004)

rosehaired1979 said:
			
		

> You all ready have my fav. T (G.aureostriata) but a B.smithi would be a great T to add in someone collection


your right B.smithi is a great T, my sling just molted last night and is now about 1 3/4"


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 31, 2004)

Tapinauchenius is what does it for me.....I'm obsessed big time. I've currently got 9 specimens of this genus, with 7 more on order and a female T. gigas sitting on an eggsac.
Of this genus, I would have to say T. plumipes is my favorite.


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2004)

My tap doesnt even rate, though I bet if I offered it...
I took some poster pics today, I guess you could say I did my favorites...
B baum, P ultramurinus, B klaasi, B ruhnaui, M mesomelas, A versi....I should toss in an immanis for luck. Then I have to pick 3 to U/L..

T
(all adult female btw, cept the meso and immanis, 3.5" fems)


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 31, 2004)

hmmm, that is too difficult of a question!
my favorite T that I own would have to be my A chalcodes...she is of the utmost calm disposition, and subdued beauty....
Some others I own that I am impressed by: P metallica (so expensive!), B klassi (so pretty!), P regalis (so impressive), G pulchra (so....black!), P guangxiensis (so..unpronouncable!), B emilia (so...Rosemary!), L parahybana (so...big!), T apophysis (so urticatingly itchy), and my A purpurea (so....purple)


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 31, 2004)

Im quite fond of Halopelma Genus. Epsecially Lividum. For thier color, temperment, and awesome burrows. Martin's method  (he borrowed from Volker Von Wirth ) for enclosure makes it possible to view them even while burrowed in.


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 31, 2004)

> My tap doesnt even rate, though I bet if I offered it...


Hmmmm........_are_ you offering it?  :} If she ever needs to find a new home, make sure I'm at the top of the list! I don't even remember if I saw her when me and Sky were at your place. All Tapinauchenius are welcome, even unknown species!


----------



## Buspirone (Jul 31, 2004)

My favorite species so far is A. geniculata overall for looks and feeding response. Everyone should have at least one.


----------



## MyNameHere (Jul 31, 2004)

*a few of my favorite T's....*

Right now I only have _A. versicolor_, which I chose for their color and warm fuzzy looks.  Other Avics on my wishlist include _huriana, metallica,_ and _purpurea_.  Others on the wishlist are _Brachypelma emilia, B. boehmei, B. smithi, B. vagans, Grammastola aureostriata _(just for the sheer size and handleability of it),_G. pulchra, _and_ Chromatopelma cyanopubescens_.


----------



## cichlidsman (Jul 31, 2004)

i don't have a fav in collection, but i like my h.lividum and my sling rosey(g.rosea). what the hell i like my adult rosey and my zebra( a. seemanni) a lot too. the next spider that i want is a green bottle blue(chromatopelma cyanopubescens). or a asian black(h. minax).


----------



## Stealth Taco (Jul 31, 2004)

Great T's all of them. As for color though, I'm gonna have to give my fav to C. cyaneopubescens! But keep em coming, this is interesting.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 31, 2004)

I want a B. bohemi  and a P. murinis (OBT)


----------



## armstrong82 (Jul 31, 2004)

i personally like my H. Lividum and my T. Blondi,  well,  i like them all.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 31, 2004)

P. cancerides is my top favorite. So spidery-looking, the adult just molted and is a rich deep brown, gorgeous. And that she stays out in the open where I can see her is a big plus. The slings are a pretty steely blue. I'm also most taken with my new V. platyomma slings - seem to have a nice boldness to them, and they are SO pretty. Most interested in getting P. antinous. Oh, I'd be happy to have ANY Pamphobeteus or Pormictopus species. As I'm not very interested in handling my spiders, I don't mind that they are the less friendly types. I like them with hearty appetites.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh &^$%^$%, it drives me nuts to have a misspelling. That should have been Phormictopus. Fingers must be slippery from mowing all that grass today.


----------



## Tescos (Jul 31, 2004)

Easy one my fav has to be Cyriocosmus elegans closely followed by Cyriocosmus leetzi


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jul 31, 2004)

Mine would probably be Pterinochilus murinus and/or Psalmopoeus irminia simply for their beauty









and aggression.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 31, 2004)

I dunno-I guess it would be a three-way tie between my Grammostola aureostriata, my Grammostola pulchra and my Brachypelma boehmei, but it is really hard to choose!  An old friend of mine in Louisiana just mailed me a surprise birthday package which I got today, consisting of a ziplock bag full of homemade "Tasso"(HOT-HOT Cajun pork jerky)AND an adorable little tarantula that had taken up residence in his greenhouse!  I believe it's an Aphonopelma hentzi, since that's the only species I am pretty sure is found in Louisiana.  I HOPE it's a female, since I have really become fond of this little brown furry thing!  It's about 3 inches across, and as sweet as can be; I will be a very upset redhead if it moults out a male!

pitbulllady


----------



## David_F (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't really have a favorite but I guess of the Ts I have now I like the Carlsbad green(Aphonopelma sp) and my A. seemani.  The one T I want that I would sacrifice any of mine for is Ephebopus cyanognathus.  That is an awesome looking spider.


----------



## Randomosity (Jul 31, 2004)

my b.smithi is my fav


----------



## Pedro (Jul 31, 2004)

i would have to say they are all my fav. just like all my pets i like them all for different reasons they all have benifits and downfalls.


----------



## pokiecollector (Jul 31, 2004)

*fav. tarantula*

my favorite tarantula i currently own is my 2" poecilotheria striata (mysore orange ornamental) which was purchased from the spider shoppe (michael jacobi) in nashville,tn. he is a certified dealer you can check him out in the dealer reviews, nothing but good stuff about this guy.

jeff


----------



## David Burns (Jul 31, 2004)

It would be hard to decide, but if there was a fire and I could only save one T it would have to be my C.crawshayi "princess."  She was my first T and she's a Beauty.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Aug 1, 2004)

Well that is a very tuff one but I think it would have to be my Female P. striata with many close seconds and my holy grail so to speak would be a P. subfusca. Here are a couple shots of my girl she is a good 5"+, she may even be 6" but I have not measured her so? Picture does not do her justice as it does not show her beautiful orange highlights.


----------



## heering80 (Aug 1, 2004)

*P. murinus*

P. murinus is at the top of my wish list because of it's aggressive nature. After A. versicolor I'd like to see some action  Versi is still great though! I also like my new spider that I found from the wild. I put some pictures of it in the other archanids sector. It eats the same cricks that my Ts eat, it's evil  ;P It's name is E.T. because it's far from it's home too.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 1, 2004)

I have 3 P.murinus and they are great, Aggressive as hell but really rad


----------



## Mattyb (Aug 1, 2004)

I love my T.Blondi, and my tiger rump, and my usambara


----------



## Sasa (Aug 1, 2004)

Right now my favourites are H.maculatas that came Friday, so fast, cute and furry.. 
All time favourites are Tapinauchenius gigas, Theraphosa blondi 
and Cyriopagopus schioedtei.

Top of the wishlist is Poecilotheria metallica (surprise, surprise ) 
Well, maybe if I´ll have 200€ extra money some day...


----------



## HaloLight (Aug 1, 2004)

i just got started and i like my A.Avic and A.Seemanni. the pink toe is bright colored and fuzzy. the zebra has a personallity all of its own. when i get more experience i would like to get a greenbottle blue.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 1, 2004)

If I had to choose a favorite it would be a Greenbottle Blue for both its hardiness and its colors.


----------



## pokiecollector (Aug 1, 2004)

you don't have to have alot of experience to keep a greenbottle blue, cause when there small (3" and under) you don't have to mist there homes, cause they get enough water from there crickets, when they get 3" and over you can give them a shallow water dish, they like it really dry and are very hardy tarantulas, also very beautiful colors and a ferocious eater. i would recommed greenbottle blue tarantula's to every collector.

jeff

p.s. mine just molted


----------



## Palespider (Aug 1, 2004)

T. blondi is king for me. They are just the most exciting T's to have IMO. They are the biggest, baddest, hungriest, and fastest growing T's on the planet. And are quite pretty in my eyes. The real satisfaction comes from buying a small captive bred sling and raising it to a monster. The WC's just don't seem to do very well in my experience.

And my pokies would have to be very close second on my list of favorites. Active, gorgeous, and can be kept communally which makes for some awesome terrarium displays.

Jim B.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 1, 2004)

Hmmm... Interesting question. I'd have to say that my favorite species is Avicularia versicolor. That said, my favorite genus is Cyriocosmus (dwarf tarantulas!!). The funny part is the favorite out of my current collection is my Theraphosia blondi 

I probably just added more confusion to the mix.

-Bryan


----------



## Chris R (Aug 1, 2004)

*Favorites*

I've just started in the hobby but I'd have to go with my Lasidora parahybanas. Even at only 3-4" they have such a commanding presence. I've had a couple start small burrows beside their clay flowerpots but most stay out in the open for viewing.


----------



## Catherine (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm a fan of Avicularias and quite partial to Bracypelmas as well. But personal favourites have to be A.versicolor and C. cyaneopubescens because they are just stunning. But I love my G. rosea as it seems to have quite a lot of character. And my B. vagans because she is so docile and lovely. Whew! Thats a tough question, I love them all in their own way, but especially the above mentioned ones!


----------



## JJJoshua (Aug 2, 2004)

I love the brachy's. I have 2 B.smithis and a B. Emilia. I love T. Blondis as well, and currently working on getting and H. Lividium. Out of all of these I'd have to say that the B. Emilia is my favorite. All the others are tied for second.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 2, 2004)

*Favourite T...*

Favourite T? While I am not partial to one particular species I am quite fond of the following:
Blue Fang
Sericopelma Generala
Gooty Ornamental
Pamphobeteus Ultramarinus
and of course...
My T. Blondi's


----------



## SpiderJoe (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,

I would really like a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, because of this species beautiful colors, or a Ephebopus murinus for it's black and white markings, love it!

Greetz,

Joey


----------



## Gir (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmm for disposition I would have to say either Citharischius crawshayi or Pterinochilus murinus. For looks I like all of the Avicularia sp. and for some reason I love the simple black of a Grammostola pulchra.


----------



## Joe1968 (Aug 2, 2004)

i only have 20 T's, the ones that kept me entertained would be, A. geniculata, P. murinus, Rosie, chaco, G. pulchra, A. seemani, P. cambregie, H. gigas, L. parychibana and H.minax.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Aug 24, 2004)

*Whats your favorite T?*

Pick one arboreal, one terrestrial, and one opportunistic species. 

For arboreal I have to pick Heteroscodra maculata. Love how these guys look and they have a little of that African attitude.

For terrestrial, Chilobrachys fimbriatus for looks and general pissed off behavior.

And for opportunistic my fav is Cyriopagopus thorelli.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 24, 2004)

Aboreal-A.versicolor
Terrestrial -G.aureostriata
OS-E.pulcherrimklaasi


----------



## Waxen (Aug 24, 2004)

Arboreal:  P. irminia
Terrestial:  B. vagans
OS: H. albostriatum


----------



## Gene (Aug 24, 2004)

A. versicolor
G. pulchra


----------



## manville (Aug 24, 2004)

P regalis and C lamanai


----------



## versus (Aug 24, 2004)

p.rufilata and x.immmanis


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 24, 2004)

Arboreal: Tapinauchenius plumipes
Terrestrial: Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## usumbaraboy (Aug 25, 2004)

arboreal: any pokie probally regalis an for terrestrial i would pick the parahybana and i dont know what the other kind is


----------



## JacenBeers (Aug 25, 2004)

Arboreal: Heteroscodra maculata is my favorite. They are very uniquely shaped for an arboreal and their markings are so striking.

Terrestrial: Lasiodora parahybana is my favorite because it large and voracious and pretty and always on display.

Opportunistic: I really like Cyriopagopus schiodtei


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 25, 2004)

Oppertunisitics are the ones that will climb. dig. and live anywhere.. and usualy web a great deal IE:OBTs


----------



## Greaper (Aug 25, 2004)

Arboreal- Avicularia purpurea
Terrestrial- My G.pulchra, god rest her soul
Other- Grammostola actaeon


----------



## Anansi (Aug 25, 2004)

Arboreal - P. Cambridgi
Terrestrial - Tie between L. Cristata and L. Difficilis
O.S. - G. Aureostriata


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 25, 2004)

You guys might do better describing their living choices as arboreal, opportunistic and obligate burrowers. Opportunistic and obligate relate to burrow structure. An obligate burrower digs into plain old earth (mostly desert species), while an opportunistic burrower will inhabit an old burrow created by another animal (not always another spider burrow), or will utilize objects such as rocks and/or logs to burrow under. An arboreal will create or utilize a structure above ground level, all arboreals are also opportunistic for the most part (except most Aviculariinae).

I don't think terrestrial is quite the best description, fossorial is more applicable for ground dwellers.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Venom (Aug 25, 2004)

Good point Steve. I usually think of the types as: above the ground, on the ground ( surface or shallow retreat), and in the ground (tubular burrows) - being arboreal, opportunistic terrestrial, and obligate burrower, respectively. So for my choices:

Arboreal: P. irminia
Burrowing: E.murinus  

I don't know if I have a fav opportunistic, but if I did it would probably be pzb, or L. parahybana or something of the like.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 25, 2004)

Xenthesis intermedia.


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Aug 25, 2004)

B. emelia
P. regalis
H. lividum

Old school T's.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 25, 2004)

*Partial too...*

That's a tough one. How about 10 fav's for each? ;P


----------



## phil (Aug 25, 2004)

Xenodendrophila gabrieli


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 27, 2005)

*Favorite Species*

This has prolly been posted a million times, but its 2:00 A.M. and i thought i would start a thread. So which species is your favorite? If you know me then you know mine is T.Blondi. I also really like P.Irminia.



-Mattyb


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 27, 2005)

well ... I must admit I love my Geniculata, who is probably all the time visible, always hungry and very beautifull, a big gorgeous girl wich is not too agressive and not too docile ... semi agressive wich make the perfect T for me I think


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 27, 2005)

I love the coloring of the Brachypelma boehmei. Striking to the eye. Even T haters cant look away.


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 27, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> I love the coloring of the Brachypelma boehmei. Striking to the eye. Even T haters cant look away.



I agree, they are beautiful



-Mattyb


----------



## Joe1968 (Jan 27, 2005)

To be honest I kinda like GBB. but I also liked asian species. ei, Haplopelmas, Chiliobrachys, etc...


----------



## manville (Jan 27, 2005)

X intermedia. Very very stunning


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jan 27, 2005)

Pterinochilus, for thier temperment and thier readiness to lay down all of that silk.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 27, 2005)

My female G. pulchra for her temperament,kind of intelligence, appearance, docility and great appetite.


----------



## Palespider (Jan 27, 2005)

I had a thread similar to this a year ago, but I categorized them into tarantula types:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=18829&highlight=poll

Jim B.


----------



## The Juice (Jan 27, 2005)

I like the GBB's, P. Irminia, E.Murinus, and Usambara #1 is the GBB


----------



## DanD5303 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm still pretty new, but Nhandu chromatus...so far.

DanD


----------



## Brando (Jan 27, 2005)

I would have to go with the GBB because of the colors.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Jan 27, 2005)

Haplopelma lividum. A true touch me not!!!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 27, 2005)

My Poecilotheria regalis!

She is large, quick and deadly... beautiful


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've really grown to luv the gbb, its just a 1 1/2 sling, but it eats everything I throw in the enclosure,with the exception of 4 days prior to molt and 2 days after.Webs the heck out of everything also.
But to be honest,there are so many I enjoy that I have no true fav.


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 27, 2005)

CherishYour_f8 said:
			
		

> I've really grown to luv the gbb, its just a 1 1/2 sling, but it eats everything I throw in the enclosure,with the exception of 4 days prior to molt and 2 days after.Webs the heck out of everything also.
> But to be honest,there are so many I enjoy that I have no true fav.


My 1 inch sling stopped eating 3 weeks before molt. Now it is 1 and 3/4 inches. It still hasnt eaten. Its been 1 week and 4 days and he still hasnt eaten. Is that normal?


----------



## bonesmama (Jan 27, 2005)

It's really hard to say- I love them all for different reasons,my rosea is my first and so docile, always out in the open,my smithi sling is a construction worker and great predator,my boehmei is striking,brilliant coloration, my avic is just so cute,etc.....I CAN say that my seemanis are the most dissapointing-pet holes!


----------



## Gemein (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm going with H. Lividum or H. maculata


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 27, 2005)

1st Gbb
2nd P.murinus
3rd H.minax


----------



## Madeline (Jan 27, 2005)

P. regalis is the prettiest but giant white knees are awesome, too.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 27, 2005)

Greenbottle Blue

C fasciatum


----------



## Sobrino (Oct 21, 2005)

I am ofcourse a big fan of Avics, there is just something about them that I just love. It's the way they act and the way they look that attracts me. So avics are my favorite kinds of T. What's Yours?


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 21, 2005)

this topic been done million of time but i'll say my favorite genus has to be ..... for the moment, poecilotherria are first and any africans are coming close to them


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 21, 2005)

G.Pulchra- They're the cutest little furballs around. IMO


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 21, 2005)

It would probably have to be Avics just because of sheer volume - I have 8 of them!   

And of those, my versicolors are the prettiest right now, but I'm excited to see my 2 minatrix, my purpurea, and my geroldi get adult colors, so that may change!

Karen


----------



## David_F (Oct 21, 2005)

Anything from the Poecilotheria genus followed closely by anything from Psalmopoeus.


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 21, 2005)

TarantulaKid said:
			
		

> I am ofcourse a big fan of Avics, there is just something about them that I just love. It's the way they act and the way they look that attracts me. So avics are my favorite kinds of T. What's Yours?


It's a very hard decision. The Megaphobema Robustum is certainly one of my favorites. I also like the Psalmo's and C. Thorelli (Schioedtei). 

Niloticus


----------



## stubby8th (Oct 21, 2005)

*Best Over-all T*

For sweetness factor, over-all great looks, size, 'fuzziness' and hardiness my vote is for Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty).


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 21, 2005)

That is actually a real tough one  :? 

I'm going to have to go with P.Metallica


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 21, 2005)

My first instinct was Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, so I'm sticking with that before I change my mind (which I actually already have).

But what strikes me about them is their insane webbing, that they take on a truck if you let them and that they are very beautiful.


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 21, 2005)

My GBB webs like a mad man! It's all over the place! Very pretty though!


----------



## DaleGribble (Oct 21, 2005)

For beauty AND uniqueness I have to go with the gem of my collection (over my pokies and avic) H. maculata!!!!!!!!


----------



## N.W.A. (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I have so many favorites so I'll lay em out for ya. Pokey's rock, and the P. Metallica is one of the best. GBB and OBTs make the world go 'round so they're in. Avic. Avic. was my first little guy (now deceased ) so he's in. And then, Mexican Red Knee and Fire Leg. And then my all-time favorite, Haplopelma Lividum WOOOHOOO!


----------



## rwfoss (Oct 21, 2005)

This is tough, since I am in love with all our T's, especially our E. campestratus (pink zebra beauty) and our 7 inch G. aureostriata (chaco goldenknee). 

However, I would have to say that there is just something extra special about our Aphonopelma chalcodes. 

Rick


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 21, 2005)

i would go with brachys :worship:


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 21, 2005)

*obt*

Right now I'd say my OBT, but thats probably since I just got it.  It has such an attitude.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2005)

*It's a problem*

I can easily pick my favorite type = terrestrial,

A favorite from my collection?

I love Em All!       

Often when One species starts to seem boring, suddenly it will do
something interesting.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Oct 21, 2005)

At the moment its the Brachys that are becoming my favorites. But I'm also a big fan of avics.


----------



## Mr Ed (Oct 21, 2005)

I kinda leaning toward my A. Genic today, post this thread tomorrow and it will surely change...


----------



## Kid Dragon (Oct 21, 2005)

My favorite to breed= Avicularia versicolor

My favorite to handle= Brazilian Black

My favorite to allow others to handle= Rosie

My favorite to look at= B.emilia

My favorite to feed= Costa Rican Tiger Rump


----------



## slingshot71 (Oct 21, 2005)

For me it would be a tie between A. versicolor & E. campestratus


----------



## Varden (Oct 21, 2005)

Oooo, I have to pick a favorite....probably my Pokies, with the mirandas leading the way.  And followed very quickly by my OBTs.


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Oct 22, 2005)

Avics!!  
I currently have purpurea, versicolor, avic avic and metallica.  And soon a bicegoi!  My favorite to watch is my versi, my favorite to handle is one of the metallicas.  (Well, my favorite to handle is Botars adult versi's...LOL) All of ours our slings but the avic avic.

I am hooked on avics.  Jason has a few geniculatas, they are fun to watch but a pain to feed & clean.  Darn hair kickers.


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 22, 2005)

*it depends on...*

Beauty- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Temperament - Grammostola pulchra

Eating and growing - Lasiodora Parahybana


----------



## brachy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all
I don t know what is my favorite species. I like this genuses: Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Pterinochilus, Stromatopelma, Chilobrachys, Selenocosmia, Metryopelma, and  atc.


----------



## Sobrino (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow I didn't know that so many people can like the avics! Wow that's a lot of T's. Just keep on writing!


----------



## Meribre (Oct 22, 2005)

I favour all my T's    but am particularly fascinated by Poecilotherias, Avicularias, C.c.'s, Psalmopoeus pulcher and Haplopelma lividum.

Cheers,
Mario


----------



## RVS (Oct 22, 2005)

C. Thorelli (Schioedtei) and H. Schmidti are my absolute favorite looking T's.
Xenesthis sp. and Pamphobeteus sp. I enjoy because of their looks and behavior. In fact they're the onyl NW terrestrials I do like!


----------



## brachy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi
I dont like Avicularias, only versicolor is beautifull for me. This species isn t for me, not my  sense.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Oct 22, 2005)

Absolutely all  :} BRACHYPELMAS :}   :worship: 
Then is PZB, Tiger spiders


----------



## Sobrino (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank You all for writing!


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 7, 2005)

rather H.maculata ,
H.lividum also


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine is T.blondi   


-Matty


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

i don't like the Ts who have a color a bit strange for me ,as Avacularia spp ,
i prefer the Old W Ts ,Pterinochilus Haplopelma or my favor one 
H.maculata, they have the aggressive charactor ,beauti colour.......too many raison for loving them :razz:


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 9, 2005)

My personal Fav that ive raised from sling is Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(GBB) They've got to be one of the most beautiful T's Ever to grace the earth..and the colour change they go through from sling to Adult is insaine....Cannot beat the webbing and there constant appitite ~~ :clap:


----------



## moricollins (Nov 10, 2005)

Favourite I own is: Cyriocosmus elegans, they are little eating machines , and stay small 

The one species I want most is Metriopelma coloratum, such as the photo seen HERE, but barring that, I would love to get Cyriocosmus  leetzi.


----------



## tarsier (Nov 12, 2005)

in my collection,  my b. boehmei.

really wish i had a gbb though.


----------



## Sobrino (Nov 12, 2005)

Avics all the way!


----------



## ZooKeeper78 (Feb 19, 2006)

Has to be Brachypelma Boehmei LOVE THE REDS!!


----------



## smokejuan (Feb 19, 2006)

ZooKeeper78 said:
			
		

> *[I]Has to be Brachypelma Boehmei LOVE the REDS![/I]*


For me too. But they are the king of the hair kickers. followed by my smithi. I always feed those last cause I know I will be headed to the shower and my bottle of antihistamine look like linus off the peanuts cartoon with the little cloud following around. My adult female kicks hairs just for removing the top to her tank. I love the colors and best after a molt. next are the flame knees and blondi.


----------



## Sevenrats (Feb 19, 2006)

My first T which I still have is a G.rosea is my most favorite. I'm expanding my little family now but the rose hair is calm and relatively large and is always out in the open. No spazzing out because a hand goes into the enclosure. She has nice color too. They are a great Tarantula to keep. In a few years when you can't get wild caught anymore they are going to be in big demand just like the red knees. 

The jittery and crazy ones are neat but when my rosey goes I'm going to be sad. We've been together for 10 years.


----------



## beetleman (Feb 19, 2006)

i just love the thai black birdeaters! haplopelma minax,jet black,pure evil! that's the way i like em! :drool:


----------



## bpage_10 (Feb 19, 2006)

A lot of people have probably said this but I would steal candy from a baby to get a xenesthis immanis or intermedia.  I know I CAN buy them but unforunately my wallet screams "NO!"  Such pretty Ts......:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## ColdBloodedOne (Feb 19, 2006)

*Cobalt Blue*

Right now my new Cobalt Blue is my favorite. It has really cool colors.
My favorite just cause is my small rosehair. It is the only T I have ever held (by accident). I find it so pretty.


----------



## Drachenjager (Feb 20, 2006)

*Not sure I have got a favorite*

lets see i guess ill start with the one i have known forever
1. A. Anax (Texas Tan) These are very docile in the wild and just plain friendly
2. A. Moderatum (A. texensis) (Rio Grande Gold) they are about hte same as A. anax but more colorful in fact prob the best looking native to the USA
3. T Blondii( Goliath Bird Eater) Its big , really big lol and it is pretty agressive , i know when you look at my top 2 that seems to contradict lol
4. All the rest lol OTB included, i wonder what a bit would be like lol NOT


----------



## Arachnomaniac (Mar 26, 2006)

This question is a hard one. I will just use the 4 tarantulas that I would most like to get.
1. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue)
2. Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron) 
3. Ephebopus cyanognathus (Blue Fang Skeleton)
4. Aphonopelma moderatum (Rio Grande Gold)


----------



## Spiderface (Mar 26, 2006)

pterinochilus murinus. I can't get over that vivid orange, especially against a dark substrate. also they have a tattoo on their rear end.


----------



## maarrrrr (Mar 27, 2006)

Cobalt Blue!!! Boehmi!!!


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the B. smithi's the best....always will


----------



## thunderthief (Mar 28, 2007)

A. geniculata
And a close second would be my B. smithi


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*My fav*

My favorite tarantula has to be Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## ChainsawMonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My favorite one...that's hard, actually, no its not. I've wanted one for so long, and have just found one. I want a Cyclosternum fasciatum. The reason why is that I love their appearance, they look like living halloween decorations! Not to mention the small size and "fun" disposition...:}


----------



## Shrike (Sep 4, 2008)

P. irminia


----------



## Goomba (Sep 4, 2008)

Zeus9699 said:


> My favorite tarantula has to be Lasiodora parahybana.


Ditto, followed by A. geniculata and T. blondi/apophysis


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite. I like all of the ones that I own. They're all pretty cool in there own ways


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 4, 2008)

ShaunHolder said:


> Im quite fond of Halopelma Genus. Epsecially Lividum. For thier color, temperment, and awesome burrows. Martin's method  (he borrowed from Volker Von Wirth ) for enclosure makes it possible to view them even while burrowed in.



i agree completely. Lividum is my favorite. the color, burrowing soo deep, the spped agression. Truly a great T.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 4, 2008)

Heteroscodra Maculata hands down.  It has EVERYTHING.


----------



## thomas22 (Sep 4, 2008)

i would hve to say the old world spp take the cake in my opinion. but P.murinus would have to be my fav. but if new world spp. is what we were talking about id have to say L.parahybana. there huge with with a great temperment.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Sep 4, 2008)

I truly believe everyone should just list their 'favorite T's' in order on their member profile. (Go in alphabetical, size, coloration, and bowel moment frequency) with a brief description of every single one. Then everyone can go look.

But then, we'd be missing half the threads on the boards.


*Shrug*


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 4, 2008)

pretty much there fellow Waynes World fan.


----------



## dalitan (Sep 5, 2008)

maybe if you're gonna ask me just 1 t' i would say its my Lasiodora parahybana.....my first T....shes in 9" now..hehehe...got smithi, chaco, north, hentzi, e. murinus and a couple of orphnaecus sps...they're all my favorites..hehehe


----------



## Kamikaze (Sep 5, 2008)

My Favorite right now would be my Avicularia versicolor.


----------

